# Reverb pedal for vocals.



## SargeantVomit (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm the bassist/vocalist in my band and I want to start using some reverb on my vocals. I want control over it, so I want to go with a pedal in the microphone chain so I can control it on stage and have the same "brand" of reverb in every venue instead of relying on FOH to add it. 

Now most people who use reverb on their vocals on stage I know are covering up their weak voice. I have a very harsh and raspy yelling voice. Think Dystopia vocals. I just like the way reverb sounds on my voice. 

Do any bands you know do this? What do they use? What would be a good pedal for me?

I don't want to spend too much money about it, I don't really use effects all all for guitar or anything so I don't know much about the differences or how they will effect me. Plate? Spring? Digital? What makes Spring King reverb better than a 30 dollar danelectro Reverb?


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 22, 2010)

TC electronics has a bunch of pedals for that very reason. They also have the voicelive series.

heres the thing. the demos....are FUCK awful. but they give you an idea.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 16, 2010)

most vocalists are probably using channel strips for effects... compression, eq, pitch sorrection, reverb, delay, etc.... I think there's probably a lot more out there using stuff like this than you think haha


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 16, 2010)

Voice live is over kill and counter intuitive for live switching simplicity. Look into a midi controllable channel strip


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 16, 2010)

It's more expensive, but you might consider grabbing a Line 6 Pod X3 Live and running it as both your bass and vocal rig straight to the PA. Right now I am only the second vocalist in my band, but at some point I'll probably take over lead vocal duties and grab the X3L for simplicity.


----------

